
Judge Orders FCC to Hand over IP Addresses Linked to Fake Net Neutrality Comment - ourmandave
https://gizmodo.com/judge-orders-fcc-to-hand-over-ip-addresses-linked-to-fa-1843202071
======
pedasmith
From the Judge: releasing the logs may help clarify whether fraudulent
activity interfered with the comment period, as well as whether the agency’s
decision-making process is “vulnerable to corruption."

My take: I was one of the flesh-and-blood people who commented. when I did
that, I also looked up every comment made by a person with my name. Result:
every comment by someone with my name was obvious cut-n-paste.

From my POV, it's clear: the FCC site was swamped with fake comments. Their
unwillingness to publicly say so is an abomination in a democracy.

